# What was your first car when you were 16?



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

1971 Lada 2101 Touring. Jägermeister Orange, non-SP, Headlight Package, Badge delete, 13" steel wheels.










.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

1978 Pontiac Grand Prix SJ. It had a big ole 301 cubic inch 4.9 liter V8 (and a quadrajet) with only 150 about horsepower. I paid $900.00 for it. Oh did I mention it was sky blue in color.


----------



## spanky62239 (Aug 7, 2008)

that **** is trooper style haha


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Not again...
'63 Ford Galaxie 500. I wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

1979 Chevy Chevette
rear wheel drive and 4 speed manual trans!


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

1977 Mercedes-Benz 300D. Still in the family AFAIK...looks like this,


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

1976 Pontiac Grand Prix. It was blue though.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I was mostly driving my mom's car when I turned 16:



A 1971 Celica ST. I don't think hers had a vinyl roof, but it was pale yellow like this car.


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cliff said:


> I was mostly driving my mom's car when I turned 16:
> 
> 
> 
> A 1971 Celica ST. I don't think hers had a vinyl roof, but it was pale yellow like this car.


Oh man...moms car.....lol...didnt want to bring that up. 1978 AMC Concord. 4 Dr though.


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

1972 Ford Courier.... 

I promptly began the modding if the engine with a carb, cam & headers. When the engine blew shortly thereafter, it was replaced with a 302 Small Block, C5 trans and a narrowed 9" rear end.

Some serious stories there.... :rofl:


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

At 15 I bought a 1970 Ford LTD, paid $200 for it, had to replace the gas tank cuz previous owner had backed over a stump and tore a big hole in it.
I worked at the high school to pay for it. It had a 351C engine 2 barrel carb and it looked very similar to this pic, though it was red.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I didn't have a car at 16, my parents made me walk to school in the snow with two broken legs....


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Gigabyte71 said:


> Oh man...moms car.....lol...didnt want to bring that up. 1978 AMC Concord. 4 Dr though.


Man...I was the opposite...whatever I do to con the parentals into letting me take Mom's car. 1995 Merc S500...or Dad's when I was 17, a 1996 Range Rover 4.0 SE...like these,


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

92' Ford F-250 220k on the speedo, 5 sp stick shift with granny low, kinda nice, only 3 gears to 80 mph.. haha had a 460 (7.5L) drank gas like it was goin outta style.

Parents gave it to me at 15, my dad had owned it since october of 1992, and now its his agian, and in need of some resto. work that I will pay for when I get outta skool.

I had 2 wrecks in that thing, all body damage, nothing major. Now I have the car is my sig. and yep my folks bought it too. hahaha I'm an only child and my mommy likes to help me out.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

pintnight said:


> I didn't own, well, make my first car payment on a loan until I was 22 years old! The car I had before were my parents. :thumbup:


Ditto for me. My first car was a 1983 Honda Prelude that I got in June of 1984.


----------



## Digitally (Feb 13, 2008)

Gigabyte71 said:


> Oh man...moms car.....lol...didnt want to bring that up. 1978 AMC Concord. 4 Dr though.


Try dad's car... with the wood paneling









except it was blue like these, and the paint decided to come off...


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

65 Saab 96.3cyl.,2 stroke,4 on the tree and freewheeling.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

1980 Toyota Corolla Wagon. Something that looks like this


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

My first car was a 2001 325i...Insurance was like 5.5k/year....


----------



## complex403 (Jun 30, 2008)

93 Toyota Camry


----------

